# Eye Of The Surge.... I smell a rat!



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Always seems to surge all around me. Drive to the surge, it disappears. Open the driver app when it's surging... put the pin in a surge area, no surge showing on pax app. Hmmmmm.


----------



## fred (Aug 30, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> Always seems to surge all around me. Drive to the surge, it disappears. Open the driver app when it's surging... put the pin in a surge area, no surge showing on pax app. Hmmmmm.


Some surges are just to spread drivers around. Its always surging everywhere except where you're standing


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah, I noticed that a couple times. One time I remember specifically is I was close to the border of a surge area. And once I crossed that line,guess what happened????


----------



## Rollo Tomassi (Aug 29, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> ...One time I remember specifically is I was close to the border of a surge area. And once I crossed that line,guess what happened????


I had the same kind of luck when I was out fishing today. What is this "surge " you speak of? I haven't seen it with Uber Black / SUV in Boston for months. Literally. I suppose fake surges could be a way for the Wizard to move his pawns around the board. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Tilla (Aug 20, 2014)

I stopped driving to a surge area. It is like a mirage. You drive there and disappears. When doesn't, you don't get pinged for a long time. It happened to me many times. 
These ****ers at uber don't care about us. They just want to make money, a lot of money.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Don't chase the surge, everyones doing it. The surge will disappear where you are headed and reappear were you where.

Ignore it and just keep doing what you are doing. It will work out, you'll get some surges.

Let the other people chase the surge, you're wasting your time, gas and mileage.


----------

